
Top climate scientists admit global warming forecasts were wrong - protomyth
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/environment/climatechange/10310712/Top-climate-scientists-admit-global-warming-forecasts-were-wrong.html
======
protomyth
"The “summary for policymakers” of the report, seen by the Mail on Sunday,
states that the world is warming at a rate of 0.12C per decade since 1951,
compared to a prediction of 0.13C per decade in their last assessment
published in 2007."

Not sure what the difference means.

------
joshuaellinger
The content doesn't say what the headline does. No surprise -- the Telegraph
is really bad on climate issues. Check out
[http://realclimate.org/](http://realclimate.org/) if you want to get a real
view of what's happening.

------
acqq
The forecasts weren't wrong, the scientists just increased accuracy since
2007. All basic premises still hold, the problems the humanity faces remain.

